# Man beef



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

:chef: Anybody tried any of the manbeef over the Christmas season


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Don't go there BD! Who was it that got totally grossed out by the manbeef site? H'mmm. I still think it is the funniest parody site out there!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

eeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

For all of you that are interested.......
It is www.manbeef.com


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

In Christmas, as we were locked on the mountains with no electrecity for a couple of days and after performing several scenes from " Who is afraid of Virginia Wolf" ,we ALMOST had manbeef


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It's a sick, sick world and I'm a very happy man!!!


----------



## zorba the greek (Oct 11, 2001)

:lol: LOL LOL LOL You are a monster.

BTW Great site where did you find it?


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

I wonder how many surfers have taken this site seriously? I also wonder what kind of requests they've had. Spooky


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I think I'll make the Greek Adonnas meatballs!!!!

Looks like the cheapest cuts of meat are used for it.


----------



## terri (Jan 9, 2002)

LOL! I can't believe that someone what to such extremes to pull off such a joke! Gross, butt funny.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

That's a pretty slick looking site. They must have a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

I'm fascinated and totally grossed out at the same time. Can one puke and laugh at the same time?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I know I'm one of those Kelly Bundy type innocents, but someone, please tell me this site is a joke.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

You're not the first one to ask this, Pastachef. In fact, I heard that the FDA was actually going to investigate it to be sure.... But it's a joke. A really good, if somewhat bizarre parody!

But it's done well enough and complete enough that it makes you wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Bizarre, it is! And so well done! The world is so crazy today, who knows? I'm glad it is being checked out anyway


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

hey, It's not a joke, I just received my "Man Ham" today in the mail!!!!
Some slaw, russian dressing and swiss on rye. Make a nice sandwich..a nice sandwich
 
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

For some reason I find this very sad.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

You are too much Brad!!!!

Sorry, Isa. Don't look. Will find you some nice friendly pictures!!!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

didn't Johnathan Swift (wrote Gulliver's Travels) write something called "A Modest Proposal" that dealt with this same subject? i guess he was ahead of his time. :lips:


----------

